# I swear Airlift is garbage



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

only a little over a year old and the top mounting stud rusts and breaks? I heard a knocking on my way home saw nothing under the car get home and find this...Seriously these products after mk3 are complete garbage.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

do all the holes line up perfect or did you have to force the studs through the holes in the strut tower?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

ryanmiller said:


> do all the holes line up perfect or did you have to force the studs through the holes in the strut tower?


good point


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Get ahold of em. I'm sure thru will make it right. I loooooooove airlift!


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

lines up, this is a mkv jetta. not a mk4 where the holes have to be drilled


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

to me it dosn't look like it rusted and broke, it sheared. so some sort of side load broke it. that also includes it being too tight. 

on a good note, you should be able to just knock the old stud out and put a new one in


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

def rusted and broke, the whole inside of the stud was rust, while the outside of the stud was corrision. I can't knock this stud and and put a bolt, tried all night, heating it PB blaster nothing, gonna remove it tomorrow at work and try again


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

iirc Bently manual recommends top mount to be torqued to 10ft/lbs, or something surprisingly low like that. Average person can overtighten by hand. I'm only hesitating to call it defective product because that can easily be a user error


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

you should stop washing your bay with salt watter :screwy:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

98DUB said:


> you should stop washing your bay with salt watter :screwy:


:laugh:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

I would call airlift and see what they could do for you


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

wagner17 said:


> I would call airlift and see what they could do for you


This.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

wagner17 said:


> I would call airlift and see what they could do for you


I would hope he already did if not ragging on a manufacturer on a forum before you even speak to them about the problem is pretty lame.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Dubstuning said:


> I would hope he already did if not ragging on a manufacturer on a forum before you even speak to them about the problem is pretty lame.


This. Plus, no offense, but the inside of that bay looks filthy. Cleaning regularly would probably prevent that from happening. 

I personally have nothing but good things to say about Airlift's products.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Give us a call Mike, we can help you out :thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Will I will call you tomorrow

as for cleaning, this is the rain tray. Rain comes in and washes everything in this area. Even my boss with 40+ years experience in automotive doesn't understand how it rusted and broke from the inside. The rest of the studs show no signs of rust at all. As for the tightening of this I used 1/4in drive to tighten this since its the only thing that will fit in there and you can not get too much torque on a 1/4in drive. 

I spoke to airlift tech support today and they don't know what to do, they told me use an easy out and *put a grade A nut and bolt in it* really? wouldnt you use that when you build the strut to prevent this from happening?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

haha, I feel your pain, when I bought my xl's I paid for overnight delivery only to get them and go to install and one of the bolts was not pressed in all the way and wouldn't tighten down, and on the other strut, one of the studs snapped off when tightening down with torque wrench to the approptriate torque setting.:banghead::banghead: Thank god andrew(who I bought them through was there and witnessed it) 
We get them on the phone and they agree to next day new plates. They come in and they sent plates for a MKiv and I needed and ordered MKV plates. After calling them about it, the cus. rep basically accuses myself and Andrew of lying about it and ordering the wrong parts and refused to over night the Correct part. After arguing forever on the phone the rep finally admitted to sending the wrong parts and sent the right ones. Don't mean to jack your tread, but I agree with your, that the bolts should be higher quality. Overall I still like my xl's, but this is one area they could be approved upon.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

I can't believe most of the responses in here. This is obviously a quality issue Airlift needs to address. Either insufficient testing was done or they sacrificed quality for a lower total bill of material and used cheaper hardware. 

**Def not knocking Airlift at all, just an observation really.**



oh, and "your engine bay looks dirty" :laugh:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> Will I will call you tomorrow
> 
> as for cleaning, this is the rain tray. Rain comes in and washes everything in this area. Even my boss with 40+ years experience in automotive doesn't understand how it rusted and broke from the inside. The rest of the studs show no signs of rust at all. As for the tightening of this I used 1/4in drive to tighten this since its the only thing that will fit in there and you can not get too much torque on a 1/4in drive.
> 
> I spoke to airlift tech support today and they don't know what to do, they told me use an easy out and *put a grade A nut and bolt in it* really? wouldnt you use that when you build the strut to prevent this from happening?



Ahhh, okay sorry I didn't realize that the strut towers were in the rain tray in a MK5.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the call Mike. We will ship out a new upper plate right now :beer:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Will for the win


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the call Mike. We will ship out a new upper plate right now :beer:


Service like this is why I ordered from BR :thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

BR..**** YEAH !! :thumbup:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

BR comes through with the quickness! :beer:


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

:heart: BR


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like the BR team got you all squared away in the future please email directly if you have any issues with the kit and I will be sure to get you taken care of. 

[email protected]

Thanks

Corey


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

prospal said:


> Service like this is why I ordered from BR :thumbup:



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Will and the guys are doing an amazing job over at BR:beer:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

I actually was able to punch out the stud until I get the new plates, will hooked it up as usual, this is why I only deal with will when it comes to air stuff


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

prospal said:


> Service like this is why I ordered from BR :thumbup:


 Agreed!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

You guys/gals are too nice..


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

dubbin18 said:


> Ahhh, okay sorry I didn't realize that the strut towers were in the rain tray in a MK5.


 Lol I like that response


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't even have a bagged car and I always recommend Will at BG for the win. Great Customer service guys at BR :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

white pepper said:


> :heart: BR


 this.


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

I am also a fan of BR. Side note, heard a song by Bag RAIDERS the other day, and it was good too. 

:beer:


----------

